# 2011 RV Meet and Greet



## TexasClodhopper

2011 Meet and Greet

Shortly after the 2010 RV Meet and Greet most participants were anticipating coming back to and spoke highly of the Misty River Cabins & RV Resort near Walland, Tennessee. There were some alternative sites suggested, but none survived the later discussions. So, Misty River Cabins & RV Resort here we come!

This year is going to be a week further into October than last year. We're going to meet during the 2nd weekend in October. For 2011 the dates are October 7th, 8th and 9th. That's a Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Misty River RV will handle all reservations. Please contact them at the address below and mention that you will be part of the RV Meet and Greet for that weekend. There will be sites reserved together for the group, but all the sites there are good. Heck, you're going to be walking around anyway and hardly anyone stays at their own site! Be sure and go to 2011 Meet and Greet website for detailed information.

As we get nearer, there will be more information about reservations, schedules and events. Please be patient!

Questions and Answers? - If you have either, then go to 2011 Questions and Answers to ask and receive!

Who will be attending? - Finding out which RVers have reserved their spaces at Misty River RV is easy! Just go to the RV Meet and Greet website and look around. Hopefully you will be the next one on the list!


> Kenneth and Linda (*GTS* Grandview Trailer Sales) have initiated the contact with Jimmy and Diane Felton at Misty River this year and have arranged for some special deals for all attendees.



Any "official" information about the Meet and Greet will be posted at the RV Meet and Greet website. If you just want to yack about it until the cows come home, have at it. We'll all be here!


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Thanks Tex for the update and "Great Job" to whoever did the M&G website.  Super idea!!  Boss Lady and I were planning on leaving Alaska on or about 1 October.  Now, if I can just pry her away from the grandbaby a couple of weeks earlier, we'll be there.  Won't know 'til later on, but I sure would like to make it.

Again, thanks for the info. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Linda and I will be there, along with (at this point) 4 other campers from VA.  I am coming in on Tues or Wed, so I can do the tourist thing and see more of the area.  We did not make it to Gatlinburg last year, so planning a longer stay this time. 

Like Tex said, Tell Misty River that your with our group and you will get the same rate your entire stay.  It is a discounted rate, so take advantage of it.


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Last year was cheaper for me to fly, rent a car and stay in a cabin then it was to drive to the M & G.  Glad I went.  The Cabins are very clean and comfortable.  The shower even better.

I had planned on doing allot of site seeing but it was so nice to relax and meet everyone that I ended up just staying at the camp ground.  

So you all, please, come and enjoy.  You will be glad you did.  This is one trip where you want to stop the clock.  

 :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

well I have made my reservation  already, as usual just waiting on time. And like some others this is my third M&G trip and it just keep getting better and better. Well if this will help you make you decision I am doing the LOW COUNTRY BOIL AGAIN  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

We stayed last year for almost ten days. Still didn't get to see all the sites. The Smokey Mountains area is beautiful. And the bonus is you'll get to meet a great group of people at the greet. Can't wait, want to go back to Huck Finns Resturant in Pigeon Forge! And of course the Low Country Boil.   And for all you new comers be sure to sample Rods Green Chilli Stew!!!   :bleh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Shhhhhhhhhh, Butch don't and give away all the surprises,  Just tease them enough to make them curious on what we do and eat.


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Took me 3 days to get Kaye sober after the "APPLE PIE" :clown:  :clown:  :dead:  :dead: Regards BIG BILKO


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

well you know how good it was, I just bet we will have some APPLE PIE and just maybe some jello shooters. :laugh:


----------



## krsmitty

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Is this a M&G for RVUSA.com members?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

It sure is Ken


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

and Ken and your family are welcome to join us if it is possible this year.


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Does anyone know if any of the folks from RVUSA are coming?  I would surely like to meet Cindy and thank her for all her hard work, especially keeping the spammers out.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet



This RV Meet and Greet is not sponsored by RVUSA in any way.

We're simply a bunch of members here that get together once a year.


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Okay - got the return trip from Alaska semi-programmed out (and we haven't even left Florida yet).  According to Google maps, I figure if I can pry the Boss Lady away from her family and the Grandbaby by September 26, we should be at the M&G by October 6.

Got a couple of 500+ mile days, but that should be do-able, provided the motor home and us all stay healthy.  And the Alcan isn't falling apart/under construction/or both.  And gas doesn't go too much over $5.00 a gallon.  And  -  and  -  etc.

So, I'm not calling to make a reservation just yet.  But with any luck, God willing and the crick don't rise, we'll see all y'all there.  With a whole lotta luck, I'll bring some fresh Alaska salmon and (maybe) some halibut. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Great news Jim.  Hope you can make it, just call Jimmy at the campground as soon as you know and make reservations.  I need to do that myself, but have not figured out when I am getting there myself!!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

that sounds great, we all hope you can make it. take care of the MH and the boss, and all will work it self out.... Now THE Alaska SALMON SURE SOUNDS GREAT. HOPE TO SEE YOU :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

and the Halibut ,, YUM YUM  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

one other thing i forgot ,, can u get any cod ,, and herring ,, agian YUM YUM ,, anything that swims i will eat ,, raw or cooked ,, and if it comes outta the ocean  even better  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Rod - The only herring I ever saw in Alaska we used as bait to catch real fish.  Cod, if I get lucky and can go out on one of the charter boats and can catch one.  I'll try.  You might just have to settle for salmon and halibut (then again, if I get lucky)

Just looked at the map of Walland and Misty River.  I may just have to take my motorcycle over to the "Tail of the Dragon" and scratch that run off my bucket list.  We'll see.

Wish I could get the Boss Lady off the dime and make a decision about when we are going to pull out of Alaska so I could make reservations for the M&G.     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Hey Jim, not trying to start any trouble, but just tell her when you are leaving and that you are heading up see some of the best people who RV. And it is the best group of people you could ever meet. And the food is out of this world. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## krsmitty

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Wife and I are wanting to head up to the M&G, but not able to really commit at this time. When would it be the latest when reservations (site) be available?


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

We couldn't make our reservations last year till about a month before. If that long! Helps Misty River and the group to have an idea how many are attending. We are 95% sure we are going again. Great time for sure!! :laugh:


----------



## krsmitty

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Since the last day of the M&G is the 9th; do most people head home that day or head home Monday?


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

we have to leave on the 9th because of a doctor's appt on the 10th


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

We liked the area so much we stayed and extra week!   Plus we had a heater we had to wait on parts for.. :angry:    :laugh: Misty River gave us the same discount for the whole stay.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Ken S. I do believe you can make your reservation within a month or later. however you could make it now and if something happen beyond your control you could always cancel it. I know that I am registered but have not sent any money yet as Jimmy has not requested it yet. Also go to the M&G site and fill in the blanks and put your name on the list. I know this real early but it will give Ken and TEX and Jimmy a running list as who and how many to expect. Good luck and hope to see ya.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Ken S. I do believe you can make your reservation within a month or later. however you could make it now and if something happen beyond your control you could always cancel it. I know that I am registered but have not sent any money yet as Jimmy has not requested it yet. Also go to the M&G site and fill in the blanks and put your name on the list. I know this real early but it will give Ken and TEX and Jimmy a running list as who and how many to expect. Good luck and hope to see ya. Most get there early in order to go sight seeing and head home on the 9th OCT.


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Okay All - I think I have the Boss Lady convinced we should head home early and stop by the M&G on the way back to Florida.  So tomorrow I'll call Misty River and make reservations.  Plus, looking at the map, Misty River puts me close to the Tail of The Dragon, a motorcycle rum thru the mountains that I would like to do.  So, God Willing, see all y'all there. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Great news Jim, looking forward to it!!


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Made my reservations.  Plan to arrive on 6 October and leave ? ? ?  Now let's all pray for good weather and safe travels.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

sounds great, looking  forwrd to seeing you there


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Well, it looks like we have the makings for a fine gathering started.  

Like the 1st and 2nd Meet & Greets. we also plan to be there.  However, with the GS and school...let's just say we are already trying to figure out some arrangements.  We think, maybe, we have a 2 week window in which to pull off a summer vacation sometime in June, but too soon to get that excited.  

So...even with the high price of gas, the Meet & Greet will be worth it and we sure are planning to be there!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Jeanie go to the web sight and sign in/on if you haven't already


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Ok Hollis, I will.  

The site says to sign up "after" we make reservations...


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Jeanie just sign up, I know you and Randy will make, somehow,someway.You always do.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet



The ONLY reason the website ( http://rvmeetandgreet.wordpress.com/ ) says "after" you reserve your site at Misty River is because I felt like that was a better indicator of who was going to be at the Meet & Greet. It is only for planning purposes.  

I'm sure that a reservation with Misty River is not a permanent contract (they are very reasonable folks), but it will allow them to know how many sites to keep open (and together) for the group.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Ok, we will sign the list.  Just didn't want to get too hopeful...but Hollis, you are right, we will do whatever we can to be there!   

The previous two gatherings were so much fun, I cannot imagine not being a part of the 3rd!  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

and we can not imagine it being without you.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

SOME don't want to leave at all, me for one. But we will be pulling out that Sunday, or maybe Monday. All this is determine if Maria has to sit the grand kids the first part of the week. She is full time retired and part time sitter, as for me I am 100% retired and 100% sitter when we have them :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Well it is good to see JR has signed up. I know it early but see how many we can get signed on before Sept. This will help Jimmy to know how and how many are planning to show up.


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

We will be calling Jimmy tomorrow and signing up. Looking forward to meeting everyone again!


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

All signed up and reservations made.   Now if sombody can just talk Chelse into showing up this year!!   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

we have been on his case since last year. I will not let up until he said he is coming and made his reservation.


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Now Butch and Hollis you know that's to far ahead for me to plan.  We may leave again tomorrow but want make plans till we wake up in the morning :laugh:   Don't want to strain what's left of my brain with long range plans.  When I show up it's usually just a drop in


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Hey Nash,  even this critter is signed up and paid up, so my money is on the line to see all of you, hope you can make it, 

love to all from, all of us

dave, Msj, and sarah


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

brodavid, ever time I plan that far ahead something happens :angry:  so I just wait until the last minute and do it before somethiong can stop us :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

I understand, we are praying that everything will be up and all who are planning will be able to go including us
it is still away off, I have doctor's appointments already set for next year, so I can be inline for some of that special caring,   :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Okay all - I've got a line on the reindeer sausage and smoked salmon.  Now if I can just catch some fresh salmon and maybe a halibut, we can have a snack at the M&G. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

halibut would be great ,, but i also love samon ,,maybe i can talk Jimmy into smoking us some of it ,,  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

hey Rod, I am sure if Jimmy can't, we can. And I don't even like fish  , oh well it's for the gang, that all that matters.


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Just barely arrived up here in Alaska and already have my itinerary planed out for the trip down to Misty River.  Looks like 15 easy road days from here to there, then kick back and enjoy the company for 4 days, then on down to Florida.

Now all I gotta do is catch enough fish to at least give everyone a taste of Alaska.  One can only hope :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Whether you bring fish or not, we will be really glad to meet you and the Mrs.  

Hoping in the meantime, that you have a fantastic Summer in Alaska.  Just remember me being...JEALOUS!!  I am looking forward to hearing the details of Alaska in person!


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Okay - and we'll bring pictures


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

love to see them


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

i am thinking we need to get Hollis on the zip line this yr ,, i know ken went on it last yr ,, and i have been on it when it opened ,, whatta u think gang ??? Hollis is a reitred FF ,, and stuff like that used to be in the line of duty ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: And i know try2findus ,, wanted to go last yr ,, maybe they can this yr ,, who knows


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Rod that will not scare me. I have been out of a plane and repelled with my dog, (I was  K9 handler in Viet Nam.) So a little zip line would be a breeze for me. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

I thought i would tell anybody that will be attending the M&G ,, that the Foothills Fall festival will be going on that weekend ,, and so far they got some big name talent coming in ,, and they are not done yet with the booking ,, and also tickets are not on sale yet ,, but if u watch the web sight that i will post and are interested ,, the tickets sales will be announced on there ,, as will the full schedule of stars ,, and u can't beat the price ,, $50.00 for 3 days ,, and that includes all the shows ,, and everything ,, there will also be one day tickets avial after the 3 day ones sell out ,, last yr ,, we had 38 special and LYnard Skynard along with george jones ,, along with many other big names ,, it is just a thought of something to go and see if u wish ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 


http://www.foothillsfallfestival.com/


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

I forgot to mention ,, in the last post ,, that the fall festival is only about 20 mins at the most from Misty River ,, and got a txt today ,, that there will be a big anouncement on another star that has sighned up ,, it will be anounced the 1st of august ,,    ,, they did not say whether it is a country star or rock or what ,, they do all kinda music during the festival


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Maybe the mystery guest could be BIG BILKO and his Can Crushers. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Regards  BIG BILKO/KAYE. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

OK just to let u all know ,, they have released the the final guest to perform ,, and the tickets go on sale July the 30th ,, for the three day pass ,, but u can go to the web sight and see what is new ,, the final guest are ,, Sarah Evans ,, and Chicago ,, plus the many local bands that will perform thru the days ,, but just thought i would let u all know ,, and it is a thing to see and do ,, i have been to it ,and it is just great ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Dang, we missed last year's festival??? :disapprove: Oh well, Chicago is a great band also.  Love those horns.  

Rod, I am looking forward to the zip line and NOTHING will keep me off of it this year.  Afterall, I have now been waiting for a year! 

We need to check Tex's website and see how long everyone is planning to stay this year so we can try to make reservations by this weekend.  

We are excited that we may (still may) be able to not only make the trip, but have a couple of extra days. Then stop by family in Charlotte to see their new home.  Could we be lucky enough to pull that off?  We'll know soon...


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Ok, our reservations are made.  Spoke with Sharon at Misty River and reserved Oct. 5, through the 9th!  

So...we are getting really excited. In fact, things are going so well right now, that I am worried... :question: 

Walland, Tennessee, HERE WE COME!!  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

That is great news Jeanie, now go to the web site and change the dates to the 5th-9th. see ya there


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

good deal JR ,, hope u all might get to go and see the Fall fest ,, it is great and gets bigger every yr ,, infact rumors are already floating around for next yr ,, last yr "rumor was" reba ,, well guess what ,, here she is ,, i think they ( planners of this thing ) know more then they let on  ,, but the rumor is ,, for next yr ,, actually 2 going around ,, and that is ,, Zac Brown and possibly Kenny Chestney ,, one or the other ,, if it were me i would say more like Zac Brown ,, even though i like Kenny and he is from Union County TN ,, but Zac is a little more flexable in his schedule ,, but it would be great if both of them showed ,, and maybe they could talk Jimmy Buffet into making an apperance ,, now that would be great ,, but i don;t think it will happen ,, just have to wait and see what next yr has to offer ,,   
See u all in Oct  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

LOVE Jimmy Buffet!!  We would definitely be there.  We also like Zac Brown.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

OK, what is the food schedule and when/what are we to bring?   :question: 

I am ready to start planning!


----------



## krsmitty

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Doing some planning to see if we can make the G2G. Most folks head out on Sunday or Monday?


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Hi Ken, yes most of us will pull in on Tue or Wed and pull out of Sunday morning, however, some has stayed around a little longer, that there choice, We sure hope you are able to fit it into your schedule and come on up, I can almost guaranteed you will have a blast.


----------



## krsmitty

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Looks like a 2 day drive up and back for us. So, around 5 days vacation. Then have friends coming in from Finland for a weeks stay the following week...so more vacation...   . Don't think we have enough vacation


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

We under stand, but it will be one of your best 5 days vacation you will have.  And you can meet some of the best and most friendliest RVers around. And the food, well let just say it's the best you will ever taste. We have cajun food, mexican food, southern food, northern food, and some I just can't say what it was, but it was good.  But if not remember there is next year.


----------



## krsmitty

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Understand that...Why we have not totally ruled it out yet


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Hope you and the Mrs can make it Ken!  Did Hollis say "almost guarantee you will have a blast"??  ALMOST?  That was a typo, Hollis meant you WILL have a blast!  Good food, great friends and a most relaxing time.  

It is quite a drive for you and with company coming in, we understand it might be a tight fit, but if it works out for you, we'll be looking forward to meeting you both!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

now Jeanie you know nothing is GUARANTEED except taxes and death. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

I am thinking of a challenge for the M&G this yr ,, and it involves food ,, i have a good burger recipe that calls for jalepenos ,, habenro ,, sereno ,, and ghost chile ,, sounds good to me ,, i just might make it and see who is still standing ,, but btw ,, the green chile stew is still gonna be made no matter what ,, it is mild compared to the other but it will still set u'r pants on fire ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:   :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

:evil:  :evil: I am getting scared...


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Rod go ahead and make all YOU want. I am sure you will be the only one eating them :laugh:. BTW I will ask Jimmy to move me to another site away from you. There may be some foul odor coming from a near by RV. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

   :bleh:  :dead:  in that order Hollis if I eat all that
ps  we are trying to arrive on the 6th of Oct so we can spend more time


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Hollis - Tell Jimmy I need a spot upwind from that too  :laugh:     

On a serious note, I'm doing what I can to bring a taste of Alaska to the M&G.  Salmon and some reindeer sausage.  Too bad I couldn't get any of my bro-in-law's moose sausage.  That was great. and went fast.

See all y'all soon.


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Having tried the green chili stew last year. I would recommend a fire extinguisher be on stand by!!     :clown:  Now if I can just remember who told me to try it!


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet





> Shadow - 8/12/2011  6:33 AM  Having tried the green chili stew last year. I would recommend a fire extinguisher be on stand by!!     :clown:  Now if I can just remember who told me to try it!



TEX!!! :laugh::laugh: He got me too. :approve:


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Ahhha,  That stetson wearing cowboy from Texas! Think we need to talk Steve...    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

don't go after Tex, it may have been Rod. He is make some now for the M&G.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Man i thought all of u from texas was used to that kinda heat ,, (geeen chile that is ) ,, i guess u all have gotten to used to the texmex type eating ,, and not real mexican food    :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, well with that said ,, no green chile stew this yr ,, and no super 4 chile burgers either ,, i guess we will just make mashed tators ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Btw ,, i got this idea from "man verses food" he went down to a place in texas ,, that made this burger ,, and to eat it u had to wear latex gloves ,, he did good the first few bites ,, but it caught up to him ,, but he did eat it all ,, and kept it down for the required 5 mins ,, i myself feel that after u'r taste buds are burnt out ,, the rest is down hill  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Rod, please don't change your food plans just cause of my bad joke! Make the Green Chili Stew and I'll promise to eat a bowl!  Hollis, I would never go after Tex. Wouldn't win that battle!!    :laugh: 
PS. Tex doesn't get to pick the bowl size!!!!   :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

awwww come on Butch, we all like to have a little fun with the other Texan after all he started it last year and it is all in fun. no one gets mad. WE are all friends and enjoy each other company. Beside Rod will make the green chili. if not for the rest of us, but for himself. Now how do you think he stays so skinny, it just passes thru him:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Think all that talk of the Green Chili Stew must of gave me heat stroke that day!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

well I don't know if it was that or not, but I do know it has been real hot in your neck of the woods. And I know that will do it, so keep cool and take care of your self. see you in 2 months/


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

well just to let u all know ,, i have some good green chile in the freezer now ,, infact Lynn made ,, green chile chicken enchaladas for me  the other night ,, and i got to say ,, well ,, i had to turn the a/c way down .. this yr's batch is "damn good"  ,, speaking of that ,, better go get some more of the enchaladas before they are gone ,, my son and daughter love the the stuff ,, it was my daughter that made my wife make them ,, i guess that is what u get when u'r kids are used to eating this kinda of hot stuff all the time ,, and i am not complaining  ,, but i will  have something for u all at the M&G ,, and i don;t want to take it home


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Rod bring all you want. I am sure Jimmy has some grass he needs to be killed. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

this stuff will not kill grass ,, it will help it grow ,, but i really need it now ,, i hate fall more then winter ,, it makes me not so happy of things to come  COLD WEATHER .. hell it has already hit the lower 60's here at my place ,, and the highs :O ,,, upper 80's ,, :O that is like sweat shirt weather for me ,, so what do i do ??? eat a big bowl of green chile ,, and pretend is it mid july once agian ,, btw ,, i am closing the poool up next weekend after we get back from our little trip ,, it is to damn cold to even swim now ,, and i got the solar heater going ,, best i can get the pool to is 82 ,, to damn cold ,, i liked it better when mother nature heated it up for me ,, and it was around 89 to one day it hit 90 ,, man nice an cool swimming for me     :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
But ,, good thing is where we are going ,, it has heated pool ,, and never below 87 ,, most where we are going never like the temps below 80 ,, kinda like me  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Rod, you need to come to Texas! We've been having your kind of weather. 102 every day.


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

that is for sure my knida weather ,, butch ,, but as everyting it will not last ,, i hate the fact that by next week i will have to start wearing more clothes ,, and digging out the carharts ,, if i could just get Al to shift soem of this weather my way for say ,, the rest of the yr i would love it ,, "they" siad we had one of the hottest summers on record here since 2003 ,, well if we did ,, i sure didn't feel it ,, yea we had heat indexes of 107 and above ,, but to me it was not that hot ,, even though the ones that never get out in temps above 70 ,, complained that is was the worst they have ever felt ,, IMO they do not get thier bodies used to the heat ,, and walking to the mail box is not it ,, IMO they need to spend atleast 8 hrs outside ,, and in the sun ,, then they won;t complain as much ,, our elctric bill last month was ,, $87.00 ,, compared to our winter electric bill $700.00 ,, we only run the a/c when we have to ,, and if more folks would just open u their windows for awhile ,, they would see that mother nature can cool ,,even in the hottest days


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

well hopefully at this yr's M&G i will be more relaxed and such ,, don't ask me why ,, but i feel that i just don't fit into this group ,, i can't tell u why ,, but it is just the way i feel ,, i guess it is due to my age or something ,, don't get me wrong ,, i have a great time ,, but something is missing IMO ,, it is kinda like i am looked down on for some reason ,, and that reason is i don't have the newer ,, flashy rv ,, and where we like to go and stay at any price ,, i used to look down on other rver's when i had the big flashy buss ,, but now that i don't ,, i guess i am getting a taste of how the other half feels ,, and i am very ashamed of ever doing that  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## Triple E

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

We don't even have A/C.  Yesterday it was 36 degrees at 0600 hours and 91 degrees at 1500 hrs.  We just leave the window open all night, close them early morning and that will keep the house livable until it starts cooling down again.   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Rod, you are loved, and we are coming up in our truck and renting a fifth wheel at the campground so we can be with you and the others, Sarah remembers how you pick on her at our house when you visited, and all I am going to drive is my electric scooter. so to me your RV is BIG AND FANCY
also we are not coming to see RVs we are coming to see all of you

love to all and remember you are in our prayers and our hearts each and everyday,
MSJ and Sarah sends their love to all

brodave and family


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

OK I have mulled over this for a few minutes before I decided to respond.. So here my response..ROD I DON'T GIVE A RATS A** WHAT TYPE OF MH YOU HAVE. YOU CAN HAVE COVERED WAGON FOR ALL I CARE. WE DON'T GO TO SEE AND COMPARE WHAT OTHER HAVE, WE GO TO SEE OTHER PEOPLE. AS FOR AS I KNOW NO ONE HAS EVER SAID A DAMN THING WHAT YOU OR I OR ANYONE ELSE HAVE. WE GO FOR THE BROTHERHOOD OF RV'ING. SOMETIME YOUR COMMENTS MAKE IT VERY HARD NOT TO COMMENT LIKE I JUST DID. IF IT PUO, SORRY, BUT THIS IS THE WAY I FEEL. :angry:  :angry:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Hollis all I got to say is ,  AMEN


----------



## Shadow

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Listen to Hollis Rod. Looking forward to seeing ya again! Maybe you'll take me fishing this year!!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

well he has promise to take me, and will furnished the fly rod. I told him I need to buy me a new rod, but he said he has plenty


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Well, I am counting on you Rod, to help me with the Zipline.  This will be a first for me and top on my bucket list.  

Let's just forget about "fitting in" and have the best M&G ever!  We are who we are and nothing will change that.  After 51 years, I am what I am and will be accepted or not.  

I am sure there "must" be someone along the way who hasn't "liked me"   ...but I still wake up every morning being the same person.  Sure, I try to improve on things, but there is not a lot that will change at this stage of the game.  

But THAT is why we love our group of RV friends.  NO one judges.  We are all accepted as RVers!!  Looking forward to OCTOBER!!


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

I see there are still a few names that are missing on our M&G website list...

Ken, Tex...are your families not attending or are you both just waiting to be last to sign up?  

There are no discounts for signing up last. :question:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

they are the group procrastinators, they will be there, well Ken has commented to me they will. Tex is trying to figure out how to connect this M&G to there cruise they are planning.


----------



## try2findus

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Well, one month and one day until we leave to head toward the M&G.  We will be spending a few days with family before we make it to the M&G on the 5th!!!

So, the countdown has begun for us!  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

What the count down has begun!!!!!,, well I started counting down the day we left and it been a long count , but it was worth it. We are looking forward to seeing our friends again. Maria and I can't wait to get to the old mill restaurant again, we just love their cooking. Just to let you know we have 37 days to go :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

I know I'm looking forward to the M&G.  I have our itinerary all laid out from Alaska to Walland and then on to Florida.  Leaving Alaska on September 21st and taking it nice and easy on the trip down the Alcan.  We should arrive at Misty River on October 5th and can't wait to meet you all in person.  Everybody travel safe!!!!


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

Hey Jim, can't wait to meet you and "DA Boss"


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

my daughter reminded me this morning at 749am that wehave 37 days 21 hours 11 minutes untill we leave, and I was worried about her math work getting done


----------



## Guest

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

well dave ,, did she pass the test   :question:  :question:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: 2011 RV Meet and Greet

had to check the figures and she was right on


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Well, to let everyone know, Linda and I reservered today, to come the 6th to 9th.  Sorry I could not come earlier, but just too dang busy.  Will see you there.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

I guess Sallyberetta and I will be bringing up the rear. ... Well, Sallyberetta will be anyway.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

And the trash talk begins..............


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Wow.  Sounds like you guys are going to have a spectacular M&G again this year.  One thing, the M&G wordpress site you setup for it has a link back to the RVUSA Forum but it's the old forum, which will be disabled soon.  I don't know who set that site up but I just wanted to give you a heads up.  October huh... hmmm...

Cindy


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Oh, I don't know how much space is available at the campground you guys are doing this, but would you like me to post it on the RVUSA Facebook page?

Cindy


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Got the e-mail covered Cindy, thanks for the heads up on that.  I am not sure about Facebook...Personnally, I think the forum is enough.


----------



## Triple E

Tex, why is Ken using your picture?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Triple E;73776 said:
			
		

> Tex, why is Ken using your picture?



Where's that LIKE button!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Steve, he was so enamored with my ten-gallon hat that he had to get a 1-1/2 gallon one to try and keep up.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

I feexed da linx, and we're off and runnin' ...



			
				Cindy Spencer;73766 said:
			
		

> Wow.  Sounds like you guys are going to have a spectacular M&G again this year.  One thing, the M&G wordpress site you setup for it has a link back to the RVUSA Forum but it's the old forum, which will be disabled soon.  I don't know who set that site up but I just wanted to give you a heads up.  October huh... hmmm...
> 
> Cindy


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Cool!!


----------



## Shadow

I think it's begun.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Triple E;73776 said:
			
		

> Tex, why is Ken using your picture?



HEY, HEY, HEY, I look so much YOUNGER!!!  How could you confuse us????


----------



## Triple E

Shadow;73786 said:
			
		

> I think it's begun.



Butch I tried to send you a PM but it will not let me.


----------



## Shadow

Steve, looks like your mailbox is full. We are allowed 50 messages now. I went in and deleted mine and was able to send you one. But it tells me your inbox is full.


----------



## Triple E

Ok Butch I tried it again.  Let me know if you get it.


----------



## Shadow

Got it Steve....


----------



## brodavid

Tex and Ken in cowboy hats, wow


----------



## akjimny

Well - Nine more days in Alaska and then we're on our way to the Meet & Greet.  See all y'all there.


----------



## H2H1

Jimmy we will be there waiting on you and the "boss lady"


----------



## try2findus

16 days and a wake up until we leave BR.  We are getting SOOOO excited!!!!  :triumphant:

Jimmy, we wish safe travels for you and your Mrs.  Can't wait to hear about your travels to Alaska!


----------



## TexasClodhopper

The Meet and Greet web site is getting a few more entries in it. You might be inspired to make a reservation at Misty River Campground and meet us all. We're an eclectic lot, but loveable anyway.

2011 RV Meet & Greet


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

YEA, the list is growing!!


----------



## H2H1

Does anyone know David and Linda? not that is matters, all are welcome. So, does anyone have any ideas on how many may show up, I have counted 19 on the M&G SITE, I just trying to see how much food I need buy. If you are thinking of coming please put your name down so I can keep count, I hate not to have enough food for everyone. But I am just cooking one night. we are having what is known as Low Country Boil, now if you don;t know what it is,, look it up.


----------



## Shadow

Sorry gang, we will not be able to make the M/G this year. A family matter popped up while here in maine. Have fun and throw a log on for us. 46 degrees here this morning, but maybe 34  tomorrow. Motorhome nice and toasty though.


----------



## try2findus

AWWWWW

We were looking forward to seeing your new rig.  Make those plans now for NEXT year!


----------



## H2H1

dang so sorry to hear that, sure hope all is better on the family side. I like most was waiting to see the new MH you have gotten, but like Jeanie said, always next year. Good luck and happy traveling


----------



## brodavid

sorry to hear that also, praying everything works out


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Please, only put your name on the list if you have actually made a reservation at Misty River Campground. That's the only way we'll know who is really coming. If you make a last minute decision to come, that's great! We'll do fine with that plan and no one will be left out. Hollis, there's no way Rod can eat that much food! 



			
				H2H1;74145 said:
			
		

> ...I have counted 19 on the M&G SITE, I just trying to see how much food I need buy. If you are thinking of coming ...


----------



## akjimny

Termination dust on the mountains.  Time to head for the warm country.  See you soon.


----------



## H2H1

Jimmy you and "Boss Lady" be careful on your down. Enjoy the trip and we will see ya there.


----------



## try2findus

Safe travels Jimmy!


----------



## akjimny

I'm always safe - - - it's those other idiots I worry about   Doing the load-out today - hitting the road tomorrow morning - hopefully no snow in the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## brodavid

will keep you in our prayers for safe trip


----------



## akjimny

So there we were, 75 miles out of Anchorage when "BANG!!!!!" - blew out a rear tire.  Inside dual, of course.  Now I have road-side assistance, but when you have no cell phone signal, you can't call them to come help.  Anyway, three hours later after wallowing around in the mud, I got the spare tire on and headed back to Anchorage.  I figured if one went bad, then the other three were suspect.  Better safe than sorry (and way better than paying Canadian prices should something happen there).

Back in town, checked the Base Exchange.  They could get the tires in two or three days, but didn't service motorhomes.  Checked with Costco, they only had one tire in stock, but could get them in three days to a week.  Went over to Sam's Club - lo and behold they had the tires in stock - but don't service motorhomes.  Finally ended up at Johnson's Tires.  They had the tires, could get me in and out in an hour or so and miracle of miracles - had a buy three - get one free event going on.  

So here we sit, back at Katie's sister's house.  Will try again tomorrow.  Luckily I have some wiggle room in my schedule, so we should still make it to the M&G on time (I think).  See you all soon.  Wish us luck.


----------



## try2findus

Good Luck!


----------



## brodavid

still be safe and still got you in my prayers


----------



## H2H1

we will save you a site, but it may be next to Rods.:excitement::excitementon't worry they don't bite.


----------



## H2H1

Got a email from Rod today, we will have the meeting room on Saturday night for the get to gether.


----------



## Guest

well Jim ,, hope all works out ,, looking forward to meeting u ,, but i hope the fish are doing ok ,, looking forward to some good Alaskan salmon ,, btw i got an idea ,, and i know it will prolly not go over to well ,, but i was thinking of having a Jalapeno eating contest ,, i will provide them ,, if any one is interested let me know  :excitement:
Oh yea ,, forgot ,, besides the low country boil and the fish ,, what else do u all have planned ,, MR is no longer doing the bbq thing ,, but we can use the smoker of we want ,, now to mention it ,, that sounds pretty good ,, smoked salmon


----------



## try2findus

RV washed and ready to roll!!!  

Gas around here is running about 3.25/gallon which will certainly help out this year!


----------



## akjimny

RV dirty - covered in Canadian mud.  Got two more rock chips in the windshield.  Gas is $1.28 per LITER and up (you do the math).  But we'll be there!!


----------



## brodavid

just got a  couple of questions?
What is planned and When, so I can plan our stay?
thank you and love to all

MSJ


----------



## brodavid

the reason I am asking so we can plan things with Sarah, thanks again

MsJ


----------



## Guest

well we kinda don;t really plan much dave ,, we all kinda do our own thing ,, some go sight seeing ,, some stay in camp ,, it kinda boils down to "what u want to do " ,, and as far as sarah goes ,, she can run amuck in the CG ,, there is lots to do there ,, game room ,, she can go throw rocks in the river ,, or what ever ,, hope this kinda puts an insight on u'r question ,, as i said other then eating ,, we really don;t plan much ,, whatever happens happens ,, it is not like anyone is expected to do what the others do ,, u are there to have fun ,, and we do ,, did i mention eat   oh yea i did ,, IMO i think that is the most palnning we all do ,, and that is the food ,, and BTW we have full access to the big meeting hall all the time we are there ,, so hope to see u soon ,, agian
Oh yea almost forgot ,, 3 more days and i will be up there waiting on all of u guys ,, fishing is looking pretty good right now ,, trout are active since the water temps have cooled down ,, so maybe if i don;t spring a leak in my waders ,, i can get me some trout ,, maybe my limit ,, got a few very well known to work flies ,, and if not ,, Little River Outfitters is just up the road  :applause:


----------



## Triple E

Dave, when I went last year I had all of these plans to go site seeing.  Well the only site seeing that I did was the BBQ stand up the road.  MMMMMMMMMMMMGOOD.  It was so nice just to stay at the camp and relax.  I was there for 6 days and enjoyed every minute of it.  I did leave once to go over to Rods place, nice place, then Rod showed me how to get back to the airport.  Oh yea, then there was a snake.  But he left when we all got there.


----------



## akjimny

Back in the US - Back in the US - Back in the US of A -So glad no more Cana-day, boy.  Back in the US of A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And seven more days and we'll be at Misty River.  Then gonna wash up the bike and go for a ride on the "Tail of the Dragon."  Somebody please take care of the Boss Lady if I happen to eat it on one of the corners 

Back in the good old USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

well Jim ,, u will be ok on the dragon ,, just watch the posted speed ,, there is alot of cops up there right now ,, due to the time of the yr ,, but u also have to watch the shaded spots for water and leaves ,, our FD used to handle all the dragon ,, till we turned it over to Blount County fire ,, and the most stuff we seen was stupid riders ,, and foolish riders ,, most could have been avoided ,, but looking forward to u all coming ,, and from what i just seen on the long range forcast ,, looks to be another great M&G ,, so far .,, sun all week long and thru the weekend ,, highs in the mid to upper 80's ,, lows in the mid 60's to 50's ,, but at MR it will be cooler at night ,, since they are in the montains ,, but looks great for u to ride the tail all the way :excitement:


----------



## try2findus

We are on the way as well.  We are actually just outside of Chattanooga passing through to Charlotte.  

See you all soon!


----------



## brodavid

safe travels and soon for us also, 
like my daughter just reminded me that it is least than a week till we leave


----------



## Guest

well looks like my plans are shot ,, due to somethings i have to take care of ,, i will not be able to come up till wed at the earlyest ,, i had planned on staying up there starting tomm night thru next weekend ,, but just my luck ,, plans all in the black hole ,, oh well ,, i will set up the MH on wed morning ,, and stay in it wed night ,, then have to go to town for more stuff on thurs ,, and i hope it only takes till noon ,, but friday and the weekend i will be there ,, man this really sucks ,, this is what i get for planning


----------



## H2H1

Well we have only 4 days and awake up and we are heading that way. We have started packing the MH. We started with some food and drinks, plus my Miller Light. I have gotten some fall clothes out of the closet getting ready to put them in tomorrow. Man time sure has flown by but looking to seeing some good friends


----------



## brodavid

everything is packed in the house ready to load when ready to leave, would come earlier, MSJ has to work
Sarah keeps reminding us how much time to go and what is on the chart to do, rain slowed us down a little getting the little trailer finished but it is done for now, plates on, insured, and painted.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Jenny and I have now finished our work and will start packing the fragiles in earnest tomorrow (Sat.) 

I'm sure that we will take our time. We have a couple of stops to make along the way. Unfortunately, our favorite Texas lake has all but gone bone dry. They spread most of its water over one of the huge wild fires in the area.

Our route includes the cities of Texarkana, TX; Memphis, TN; Nashville, TN; and we won't quite make it to Knoxville. 

Not sure just exactly when we'll leave. Probably be there on Thursday.


----------



## akjimny

We're still on the way.  We are in Wall, SD tonight, home of Wall Drug.  Unfortunately we got in too later to go down to the store.  We did visit last year on our way home from Alaska, so this would have beeen a return visit.  Boss Lady had a rough day today.  Hopefully she'll feel better tomorrow.  Will be in Soiux City tomorrow night and then onward toward Tennessee.  See you soon.


----------



## Triple E

All you guys have a very safe trip.  Wish I was going,,,,,but.  Please be safe and enjoy!     :applause:


----------



## H2H1

Steve it not to late,, you and wife can fly down and come and enjoy the fun with us.. You know you are always welcome.


----------



## big bilko

Have a great time at the meet and greet. Kaye and I will be thinking of you all.Have a cold one for me.  BIG BILKO:applause::stupid:


----------



## brodavid

will miss you and will have a big cold glass of milk


----------



## H2H1

milk!!!! I have my beer with me. I will also toast a Foster to BB and KAY


----------



## brodavid

I stopped drinking over 36 years ago after I woke up in a strange area, a strange town and a different state that from where I started, so I figure that a Pepsi or Coke cola would have to do, and no I do not protest about anyone who likes to drink a beer or jelly shooter , just when the drinking starts to get a little heavy you will see me fade away  so enjoy yourselves, this is my opion and no one else


----------



## DCLC

Looking forward to the M&G.  This is not only our first M&G, but our first camping trip.  Just bought the MH and haven't had time to use it. Short trip but very much looking forward to it.  Better half has lots of questions on what to bring especially for the get together dinner.  Any help would be appriciated.  We'll be hitting everyone with loads of questions about RVing.  Beware!


----------



## H2H1

Dave & Linda welcome, go ahead and ask away I am sure you will get a lot answers. As for what to cook or bring, thats up to you, anything and everything will be eaten. Myself and Maria will be doing a low country boil for everyone on Friday, on Saturday for pot luck dinner will be serving taco soup, potato salad,tomatoe and gabbage slaw. But I am sure other will bring there favorite meals. So just come and enjoy everyone company and have fun. We will pulling in on WED around 3-4 pm if all goes as planned.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Dave, go to the website. There is some mention there about what others will be bringing. 

Just bring YOUR favorite dish(s) in case you don't like anything else!


----------



## try2findus

Welcome Dave and Linda!!  We are looking forward to meeting you both.  

We will be leaving Charlotte in the morning and can't wait to see the rest of the Gang!  Safe travels to everyone and we'll see you soon!


----------



## H2H1

So JR, looks like you going to beat us there, oh well just leave us a good site.


----------



## Guest

well we have not even started this yr's M&G ,, and we are already talking about next yr's ,, Hollis has a place in GA ,, and i am trying to find a place in Colorado that i used to go to ,, it is Brummels Rocky Mountain Lodge ,, i had an email ,, but it is no longer any good ,, if any of u can find the web sight i would be very gratefull ,,, but so far that is 2 "maybes" we have for next yr


----------



## Triple E

730;74510 said:
			
		

> well we have not even started this yr's M&G ,, and we are already talking about next yr's ,, Hollis has a place in GA ,, and i am trying to find a place in Colorado that i used to go to ,, it is Brummels Rocky Mountain Lodge ,, i had an email ,, but it is no longer any good ,, if any of u can find the web sight i would be very gratefull ,,, but so far that is 2 "maybes" we have for next yr



Rod is Brummels Lodge near Antonito, CO?    If so how far away is it?  The only stuff I can find on this place is back in 2009.  I have found around 15 campgrounds between 5 and 35 miles from Antonito.  The only Lodge is Questa Lodge which 34.7 miles away, just off highway 522 on Lower Embargo Road near Questa, NM.  I just found two more Lodges, Rocky Mountain Lodge 24 miles form Antonito and Sky Line Lodge 9 miles.  I will keep checking.


----------



## brodavid

welcome, used to camp all the time , had a small accident and slowed me down, but we are planning to be there on the 6th so will meet old friends and new ones, have a safe trip


----------



## H2H1

Steve what Rod is talking about is Rocky Mountain Lodge. He was telling me last night that is where he and his dad would go. But I doubt he would come since it is so for away and there is no OCEAN near by.


----------



## Triple E

H2H1;74517 said:
			
		

> Steve what Rod is talking about is Rocky Mountain Lodge. He was telling me last night that is where he and his dad would go. But I doubt he would come since it is so for away and there is no OCEAN near by.



Well I can say that I do not blame him.  Nothing like the sound of waves.


----------



## akjimny

We are in the Benton, IL KOA tonight.  Finally have good internet after having none last night.  Tomorrow we should be in Crossville, TN and then Wednesday at Misty River.  Need to find me a Walmart somewhere along the road to stock up on stuff, including the part for the water system that I accidently thre away today.  See you soon.


----------



## H2H1

Now Jim what did to throw away, I may have an extra one for you

Jim I like the ocean also, but at some point  you have to go where is no ocean and enjoy other side of mother nature beauty


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Wal-Mart Maryville TN

Jim, there's a WalMart in Alcoa near Maryville TN just a short drive from Misty River. There's also another one in Maryville.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...e&ved=0CAQQtgM&iwloc=cids:7672241475714366693


----------



## akjimny

Thanks, Tex.  Hollis, the part I threw away was a right angle elbow that attached my water filter to the motorhome.  The water filter started leaking so I disconnected it and set it on the rear bumper.  Then I managed to drive off, leaving the leaky filter and the elbow to fall to the ground somewhere???  Tex gave me directions to a Walmart, so I'll get another one there.


----------



## H2H1

ok see you soon


----------



## Guest

jim call me when u get to the walmart ,, in either alcoa ,, or Maryville ,, i will come and meet u ,, i will pm u my cell number if u want


----------



## brodavid

We love the beach also, and we live just a short drive from the beach and like you guys stated it is nice to see new sights once in awhile, ok Rod is a surfer and likes to hang out on the beach, still he likes to travel when he can, see you guys Thursday if the Lord's awilling


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Well guys, I hate to say this, but I cannot make it.   I went to Nevada this past weekend for my Cowboy Fast Draw World Championships and while I was gone, one of Linda's Aunts fell and hurt herself.  To beat all, I just found out that my Cousins husband past away this morning.  Linda is going to see her aunt this weekend and I will be home with my family.  I am sorry...really was looking forward to this weekend.  You guys have a great time and I will miss seeing all of you.


----------



## brodavid

Ken, 
sorry to hear that, will miss you and Linda
how did you do at the FastDraw contest?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

I did not do as well as I wanted to, but had a great time and want to do it again next year.


----------



## try2findus

Hope things go well for Linda's aunt and so sorry about your cousin's husband.  You and Linda will be missed...


----------



## H2H1

Well we all know what has happen to Ken and Linda. I know it sad, but I know they would still like us to have a good time. So I will raise my can to a toast to K&L THAT WE ARE MISSING THEM, but having a great time. I know they will be missed, like,  where is Tex going to put that vapor rub this year?


----------



## Guest

well as u hollis ,, and everyone else ,, we all feel for ken and Linda ,, but i do want to do one thing this yr ,, and that is to dedicate one dinner to them ,, after all ken was the one that got all this going ,, so the least we can do is show him and Linda some respect ,, he after all was one of the ones that got this yr's M&G together ,, we owe them both that ,, so please ,, let us all take a moment this yr ,, and dig deep down ,, and really let Kenneth and Linda know how we all feel ,, they are going thru alot now ,, and i know most will feel the same ,, May peace be with u both in u'r times of sorrow and family accidents ,, i know how much the M&G meant to u all ,, u will be missed ,, but we all will also carry on the spirit that u all showed us ,, that will never be forgotten ,, u all are great ,, god bless both of u


----------



## Triple E

Very well said Rod.


----------



## brodavid

Amen to that


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Guys, thanks.  I will really miss seeing all of you.  One good news is Linda's aunt came home from the hospital yesterday afternoon.  She is still going to see her this weekend, but she is doing better.


----------



## akjimny

Ken - Glad to hear the good news about your wife's aunt.  We arrived here at Misty River this afternoon after having a couple more adventures.  Got my bike washed and ready for "Tail of the Dragon" tomorrow.  See everyone else when you get here.  We'll definitely miss you Ken.


----------



## brodavid

leaving in the morning, 
hope you love the ride on the Dragon
hopefully be arriving around 3 pm


----------



## try2findus

We're here!!!  :applause:

Hollis, Maria, Rod, Lynn and Jessica have all made it here safely also!  Waiting on the rest of you. 

Ken, great news about Linda's aunt.  We will miss the both of you but family comes first.  But...you'd better be sure you both make it next year.


----------



## akjimny

Where is everybody?  We are in Site C-11.


----------



## try2findus

We found them!


----------



## Guest

yea i stepped over and said hello also ,, it is packed in here this yr ,, they have no room till sunday ,, oh well ,, great for them


----------



## Guest

well for now it is bit cold here ,, damn wind seems to always kick up around after sundown ,,, it's funny how that works here ,, this time of the yr here ,, it always does ,, well Dave hope u brought some warm clothes ,, u'r gonna need them at night ,,, even hollis was looking for more clothes tonight , sorry hollis ,, i had to tell  ,, but we are awaiting the arrival of tex ,, and brodave ,, and dave & linda,, so more to follow tomm 
btw i am gonna talk with Jimmy or Sharon tomm ,, and get the keys to the meeting haul ,, i am not trying to step on any toes by doing this ,, just thought i would help out  it will be avial to all of us when we need it ,, just like last yr


----------



## H2H1

WELL Ken, we do miss yall, I miss you so much I moved to your site,HAHAH.really to get away from Rod. JUST KIDDING. JR is here, we sat outside with, JR, Rod and Lynn last night by a FIRE and ate pizza, and yes it went great with my MILLER LITE. I got up this morning about 4am and cut the heaters on. I got cold.We are so sorry about your situation. We are glad that Linda Aunt has gotten better. We also hope your family is doing better. Let us know if we can do anything for you.


----------



## Guest

well everyone is here ,, and we had a great time by the fire tonight ,, we start the eating tomm night ,, and sat night


----------



## Triple E

How is the weather holding up?  Who is taking the pictures?  Glad you are all there and having a good time and eat, eat, eat.


----------



## Guest

well steve ,, the weather has been great ,, just like last yr ,, a bit colder at night ,, but the days are great ,, as for the pics??? who do u think?? bet u can't guess ,,, yes he is at it agian ,, we have been just playing it along on the food so far ,, but tomm night is the first of the real food ,,, we may or may not do the jello shooters this yr ,, that is also still up in the air ,, but i am sure we will have plenty of pics from this yr's M&G in the albums ,, and a group photo also ,, with the 3 new folks that have joined us


----------



## Triple E

Ahhh, you have to have the jello shooters.  After all last year was the first time I had ever seen them.  Who knows, might have to introduce them to someone else.  Yes I know who is taking the pictures and we all know Tex will do an excellent job.   :applause:


----------



## Guest

did i say Tex was taking them ,, see u didn't guess right  u know his better half does all his camera work ,, tex just likes to look like he does it ,, no really ,, he started as soon as he got here ,,, which is ok ,, u did the same  ,,but i will see about the jello shooters ,,, this yr for some reason it is not the same ,, it is fun ,, but u know


----------



## Guest

looks like after he meal we had tonight ,, i need to go and do some fishing tomm ,, the river is low ,,but cold ,, and i found  out they stocked the river on wed ,, and about now the new trout have adjusted ,, so they are gonna be wanting to eat ,, little river outfitters says they are taking just about any type of flie right now ,, they are hungry ,, so gonna give it a try ,, i looked at the river today and there were some pretty good trout hanging around ,, and u could see them surface feeding , which is a good sighn for a flie fisher


----------



## Shadow

Sounds like fun. Sure wanted to give the river a try this year. Wish we could have made it but still in Maine. Not leaving till the middle of next week. Have fun, and there's always next year.


----------



## H2H1

Hi Butch I just wanted to let you know we are having a blast... I just had to rub it in. But we also wanted to let you know that we are missing you and Shirley. But as you said, there is next year. and we some of us are thinking of going West next year, so we may be in your back yard.

Anyway take care and hope to see you on the road.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Photos of the Meet & Greet

You can see the latest photos from this year's Meet & Greet on this album.

If you want to be a part of the Meet & Greet bunch, then go and join this group. (Photos here, too.)


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Funny, I dont see any pictures of Tex and his lovely Bride.......


----------



## Triple E

Great pictures Paul.  But where is Alan, you and like Ken said the lovely wife.  Looks like you are all having a great time.  :applause:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Yea, the photographer does not like his picture taken!!!  Someone else get a camera!!


----------



## big bilko

It is making me hungry and jealous that we are not there this year.Enjoy Y'ALL.  Regards BIG BILKO.:applause:


----------



## H2H1

that is why you was missed. We did have a good time. we have 2 more members to join us. Super great people and they fit in just fine. Dave and Linda are from Maryville and drove 20 minutes to get here, and AKJimmy and Boss Lady on there way back to Fl from AK. Everyone is now thinking where to go next year, any suggestion?


----------



## Guest

well overall it was another great yr ,, we all had fun ,, Jim had some probs (agian) with his new tires on the way here ,, but got that taken care of ,, me ,, well i had a water line in the back of my shower spring a leak ,, not major ,, but enough to get the floor wet if i left it on too long ,, but Lynn is already planning on what to put in the shower area ,, since i gotta take it out anyway ,, gonna go with all new lines when i redo it ,, and also gives me a chance to move my city water hookup to the drivers side now ,, we really enjoyed seeing everyone agian ,, and also haveing our 3 new members also ,, they fit right in  with us ,,, no kidding


----------



## Triple E

Sure is amazing how fast time flys.  How many are staying awhile longer?


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Photos?? What photos??

Heading home today (Sunday) and still have another week to get there!

You can see the latest photos from this year's Meet & Greet on this album.

If you want to be a part of the Meet & Greet bunch, then go and join this group. (Photos here, too.)


----------



## try2findus

Awesome pictures Tex.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## H2H1

as expected, Tex did great job taking the pictures. Steve we are staying one more day this year, before we head home. And since I did not get to eat at the Old Mill, that is where we are going today.


----------



## akjimny

Wish Tex had a magic lens to make me look thinner.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Jim, if you got thinner you wouldn't be able to ride that motorcycle!


----------



## try2findus

Hollis, Randy and I knew you would be going to the Old Mill, darn we missed it.  

We made it to Meridian and will continue to home in the morning.  

Once again it was a fantastic M&G.  We enjoyed meeting AKJimmy and the Boss Lady, Dave and Linda, and Bro Dave, Ms Jackie, Sarah and Suga.  It's always nice to add new friends to the party!  Thanks to everyone who was there and a big THANK YOU to Jimmy and Sharon at Misty River. Don't want to leave out Tex for his photography expertise and all of our wonderful cooks.  

We missed you Ken, Linda, BB, Kaye and Steve (and you Nash   ) but make your plans for next year!


----------



## H2H1

WELL YES WE DID get to the Old Mill, we took Dave and Linda with us. I was so surprise to learn that they have never been there. Old well we broke them in! Rod and Lynn left about noon today, so we had the park all to our self other than the strangers coming in. Just not like to old gang, JR be careful  going home as we will. SEE everyone next year some where.


----------



## Guest

well as hollis said ,, we left a little early ,, was not really planning on it ,, but wanted to get on the water leak soon ,, but we had a great time ,, and tex ,, JR,, hollis ,, Jim,, Dave and Linda ,, brodave ,, u all be safe in u'r travels ,, we want to see u agian ,, btw ,, i know that there was not that much booze this yr ,, heck we didn't even do the jello shooters ,, but thats ok ,, we made up for it ,, and still had ONE HECK of a time ,, thanks to all that showed up ,, each one i know had a great time :triumphant:


----------



## brodavid

:distracted:we made it home safe and as Sarah said , had a FANTASTIC time, you guys spoiled her, will take almost a year to get her back to normal, Wait then it will be another M&G


----------



## H2H1

well we are home, we took the senic route home just because we wanted to. I think Rod had said it all, we missed those that could not come. But those who did made it all worth while. I know if you look at the pictures you can see I love to eat, and boy did we. But that not a supprise  we have really good cooks on the M&G. I just hope we can still meet again next year. That will be my main objection this winter is to count the days we head out again to see all our friends.


----------



## DCLC

Linda & I will be talking about this M&G for a long time - at least till the next one.  What a great group of folks.  Sorry some couldn't make it.  Terrific food and alot of good information - and tips!  Weather was good too -  till the sun went down.  Linda definately is done when her time is up.  We both wished we could have gone someplace else after this weekend.  Linda took off for work and I brought the MH back by myself.  Managed to top it off for $3.06 in Maryville.  An hour later it was $3.19.  I'm going to try really hard to check the forum more often.  Really want to stay connected.  We felt so welcomed it was hard to believe we just met.  Linda mentioned a line from a Muppet Movie song - " there isn't a word yet for old friends that just met."


----------



## brodavid

I agree, enjoyed meeting everyone there and missed the ones who could not 
MsJ went back to work Tuesday and Sarah asked when was the next one,
we had a great time


----------



## H2H1

Dave just jump in anytime on here. We are so pleased that you and Linda decided to come to the M&G. We are in the  DISCUSSION mode now for next year. But like most on here, we have to take into consideration Ken and Linda in Bedford Va. They have a RV business to run also. Also Dave we were so glad that you and Linda came with Maria and I to the Old Mill.

BroDave glad you and your family came and enjoyed the M&G.


----------



## akjimny

We made it back home to Florida with no additional flat tires.  Had a great time and it was wonderful to put faces to forum names.  Here's hoping Boss Lady and I can make it to the next one.  Might have to pull a "Big Bilko" and fly in - who knows.  Glad everyone made it home safe and sound.  Now all I have to do is unload the motorhome, get the windshield replaced and  total up the fuel bill.


----------



## try2findus

So glad there were no more flats and you and the Boss Lady made it home.  We enjoyed meeting you two and the others.  All nice additions to the group!  

Looking forward to next year! :applause:


----------



## akjimny

Keep May 2nd or 3rd 2012 in mind for our trip to Alaska.  You can convince Randy, I'm sure.


----------



## brodavid

after listening you talk about Alaska, MsJ wanted me to look up the cost for us to go


----------



## H2H1

Bro Dave go to the 2012 M&G PAGE, 2011 is  history now


----------



## Guest

there is already a 2012 M&G page


----------



## Shadow

Hey, were did everyone go??:excitement:  We finally made it to Misty River. Better late then never I guess!  Good to see everyone had a great time and made it home safe...


----------



## H2H1

well Butch, you could consider yourself first one there if we go back next year.JK. I hope all is well with you and the wife. I guess you are making your way home for the winter. BTW how is the MH working out for u?


----------



## Guest

i am gonna go up and see butch and shirley tomm ,, and if i can get a hold of DCLC i would like them to meet mr and mr's shadow ,, since they were our newbies last yr ,, anyone got thier email DCLC that is ,, if so please pm it to me


----------



## Shadow

Hi Hollis, really like the M/H. Not to crazy about the milage. Do better with the truck and 5wheel, but each have their advantages. Shirley really likes it till she see's the gas receipts. lol  Had some gremlins on the trip. But a couple of nights at an RV Center and some money seem to cure it for now. 

Rod, we will be leaving early Sun. morning. Mississippi and Louisiana casinos calling!:excitement:


----------



## brodavid

just enjoy and have a safe trip, we loved Misty River and the area


----------



## Guest

Damn Butch ,, i am sorry ,, i got into doing stuff around the house ,, and forgot ,, but have a safe trip and win big :applause:


----------



## H2H1

Hey Butch, we are heading down to Biloxie Monday, are you going to be in the area?


----------



## Shadow

You betcha!!  :excitement:


----------

